# Tv Sankey 21 pulgadas con encendido anormal



## moonwalker (Jun 14, 2012)

Hola electronicos de esta gran comunidad, les escribo porque me encuentro en un dilema con un tv Sankey de 21 pulgadas, no pude reconocer el modelo porque no esta legible ya que es un tv viejo de chassis negro y la etiqueta donde aparece el modelo y el serial no se pueden ver por lo borrosos que estan.. el problema es algo raro. Cuando lo conecto a 110 voltios enciende el LED rojo STANDBY y automáticaente se enciende, sin haberle presionado el pulsador POWER...la imagén esta como si la pantalla estuviera apagada con una línea horizontal fina de colo verde y titila osea que parpadea.Cambié el vertical y los condensadores adyacentes, cambié los condensadores de la fuente de poder, le cambié el eprom 24c04, y revisé los pulsadores y todo ok.. el problema persiste, se enciende apenas lo conecto, y presenta la linea verde horizontal titilante. Revisé los volatjes de alimentación: +B 135 voltios, y otras tensiones en el secundario 15 y 12 voltios,estan los 9 voltios en el jungla y los 5 voltios en el micro y eprom. Hay 189 voltios en la pata 180v del flyback y 29 voltios de alimentación para la etapa vertical. Revisé los transistores y resistencias en la etapa de video en la parte del socket y todo esta bien. Ya no´sé que hacer, estos dos problemas podrían traducirse en uno solo o son diferentes. El encendido anormal podria presentarse por problemas en el micro?? buscaré el manual de este tv y les pasaré el modelo en cuanto lo tenga, gracias... :

bueno de antemano les doy muchas gracias por su atención y valiosa ayuda gracias espero su respuesta... bye


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2012)

fijate el numero de chasis ,con ese numero intentaremos conseguir el esquema
puede que el ic  jungla no funcione correctamente


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 15, 2012)

Hola Rey Julien Gracias por la respuesta el modelo de este sankey es CTS-2199RW... espero tu ayuda gracias...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 15, 2012)

el numero / modelo de chasis?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 15, 2012)

Amigo, bueno si dices que el Tv enciende desde el momento que lo alimentas, puede que en caso de tener rele, este quede atascado por contactos quemados, o bien un transistor que trabaja como llave se encuentre en cortocircuito, entonces al arrancar la fuente de alimentacion todo el sistema queda energizado sin tener permiso de encendido, por ende no tienes video ni ninguna otra funcion, solo enciende la etapa horizontal mostrando el barrido.


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 16, 2012)

hola julien y gudino gracias por sus aportes, pues fíjense ahora: el encendido aparentemente se normalizó, cuando se prendió automáticamente yo lo pague con el pulsador y desde ahi en adelante el tv ha encendido normal, cuando lo conecto queda el led standby encendido y permanece así hasta que presiono el pulsador de encendido power, lo que si sigue presentando es la línea horizontal verde pero anoche revisando la sección donde se encuentra la parte donde van los cables hacia el yugo, un condensador de 1 micro a 160voltios estaba completamente podrido en sus patas, ese va conectado desde un cable azul que va al yugo a tierra, ya lo compre pero lamentablemente no he podido reiniciar la marcha por una suspencion del servicio eléctrico temporal. así que me imagino que este debe ser el problema de esa línea que aparece parpadeante. otra cosa preocupante son los 29 voltios que llegan en la alimentacion para el vertical, tiene que ser de 24 voltios porque sino el vertical se dañará, tengo pensado usar un regulador de voltaje como un diodo zener o un regulador integrado 7824, o no sé si ustedes lo vean conveniente. gracias de antemano por sus respuestas. saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 16, 2012)

una r imitadora, pero primero hay que averiguar el porque hay mas tencion en esa etapa ,el resto de los voltajes del tv están normales?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 16, 2012)

Amigo tienes una tension mas alta por el simple hecho de que la etapa vertical no funciona, se normalizara cuando restituyas los componentes dañados. Puedes corroborarlo midiendo otra tension conocida.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 16, 2012)

*yo quería que lo deduzca solo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡*





pero bien hay Gudino Roberto duberlin por ayudar ¡¡¡


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 17, 2012)

bueno gracias por su ayuda las otras tensiones están nomales la unica que veo un poco alta es la de 180 voltios que esta en 189 del resto todo esta ok... voy a revisar cada uno de los componente por esa area del vertical y comento gracias, estamos en contacto.


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 18, 2012)

hola chicos, bueno les comento que ya solucione el problema de la linea horizontal que aparecía en la pantalla, se debía a una pequeñita resistencia de 100k que se encontraba entre dos condensadores la cual pasaba por desapercibida y estaba abierta . ya la imagen se abrió completamente y ya ese problema ya está solucionado. Ahora ya no es el encendido, ni la linea horizontal que presentaba, ahora tengo un nuevo problema es en la sintonizacion de la imagen... aparece como si no tuviera antena, osea en el común modo de lluvia cuando no tiene antena, revisé los voltajes del tuner: 30v y 5 voltios respectivamente, y están presente sin ningún problema, revisé resistencias adyacentes al tuner y están ok. y esto se suma otro problema, la imagen se ve ligeramente verdosa, no un verde tan pronunciado pero si se nota verdosa. Cabe destacar que este tv ya había sido revisado por un técnico y me llamo la atención que cambió un diodo zener por un diodo 1n4148, es el diodo D913 y mi dilema es que no sé que diodo zener iba ahí,  y éste está muy relacionado con la parte de colores del jungla y socket. Yo quité ese diodo común y le puse el diodo zener como lo estipula el dibujo en el PCB del tv, le puse un diodo zener de 5 voltios para comenzar, no sé si es de allí donde parte el problema de color del tv. de todas manera les adjunto un plano electrónico sencillo que hice en esa sección de los colores, gracias por su atención y espero sus respuesta que me son de gran ayuda, gracias, saludos...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 18, 2012)

Amigo, el ajuste de color lo realizas mediante modo service, o manualmente accionando los presets, segun sea tu modelo de tv, respecto a la sintonia, ademas de las tensiones de alimentacion llegan segun... (aclaro), dos señales llamadas gralmente. como SCL y SDA. Con la ayuda de un osciloscopio podras chequearlas, o mediante un multimetro deberas leer un valor distino de 0.


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 18, 2012)

Hola gudino gracias por responder, este tv no posee ajuste analógico, que opinas tu del diodo que le cambié?? ese diodo zener tiene que jugar un papel importante alli con la parte de los colores.... con respecto a la sintonía de los canales, el audio se escucha perfectamente pero no se puede visualizar nada, como si no tuviera antena. Échenle un vistazo al plano y muchas gracias amigos por su grandiosa colaboración, ya comento resultados...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 18, 2012)

Bueno Amigo, el diodo solo cumple una funcion de proteccion ya que la alimentacion posee el mismo valor al cual esta ajustado, es decir no es determinante su presencia, en cuanto a la sintonia, pues, el problema esta en otra parte, ya que dices que tienes audio!, si dices que se ve en todo verde, puedes ver el OSD?.


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 19, 2012)

hola gudino, hoy lo prendi. y bueno lo mismo, busque el menu normal, comenze ver algunos ajuste lo puse en pantalla azul, y de repente como a los minutos empezo a verse con lluvias, se desaparecieron los caracteres osea los numeros de los canales, los caracateres de volumen, las letras VIDEO ya no se ven, tampoco el menu se ve, le doy menu se oscurece un poco como algo normal, pero no se ve apara nada solo pura lluvia.. cambia de canales pero no se ven los numero y para remate se fue el audio de la voz del canal, solo se escucha el shhhhhhhhhh como si no tuviera antena... Justo ahora se puso rojo con unas lineas ligeramente diagonales, y con el ruido shhhhhhh y no se ven los caracteres... realmente ya estoy que lanzo la toalla gudino, gracias por tu ayuda y me sería util cualquier colaboracion,,, con respeco a ese OSD donde se encuentra???


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 19, 2012)

Hola Amigo, bien para tener una idea mas clara, cuando enciendes el TV, en un comienzo tiene video con audio?, o simplemente es aleatoria la falla?, o nunca obtienes video, pero si menus en pantalla con audio?, comenta mas del sintoma.
Bien, bueno OSD, sig. On Screen Display, se refiere al despliegue de menus que ofrece el TV. (Caracteres en pantalla).
Bueno segun comentas, las sospechas se aprox. al sintonizador, pero aun estamos lejos de condenarlo, revisa si la tension de tunning, sufre algun desplazamiento, o se mantiene en 33V.
En toda esa zona revisa algun falso contacto, soldadura fria, o pista dañada, etc.


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 20, 2012)

hola gudino gracias por responder brother... anoche pude solucionar el problema del color rojo, era una extraña continuidad que me estaba haciendo uno de los transistores de color, pero ya el problema esta solucionado, lo limpie bien y el tv ya esta normal con su lluvia caracateristica como si no tuviera antena, el problema son los caracteres que se desaparecieron....los caracteres empezaron a desaparecerse cunado yo puse el menu y se me dio por colocar la opción FONDO AZUL: ACTIVADO y se puso azul el fonfo de pantalla pero se fueron desapareciendo los caracteres y el color azul pasó a gris... el selector tiene que ver con eso??? fijate yo lo paso a video como si fuera a colocar algun dvd y el se pone en ese modo, pero el color es totalmente grisáceo ( esto no es normal) y la palabra VIDEO no se encuentra en la pantalla... le doy menú y sé que el menu se presenta porque se ven las letras pero casi invisibles, que a simple vista no se ven pero detallándolos con mucho cuidado se ven pero casi invisibles, revisé una vez más los voltajes en el tuner y están en 5 voltios y 30 voltios.... tienen que ser precisamente los 33??? voy a cambiar el electrolitico que filtra ese voltaje... ahora gudino el micro no es el que da los caracteres en la pantalla???? ayer lo encendí en una ocasión y empezaron a salir los caracteres lentamente hasta que aparecieron, y manejé el menú normalmente  se me dió por colocarlo en la opcion FONDO AZUL: ON y empezaron otra vez a desaparecerse los caracteres jajajajaja ( palabra vulgar innecesaria) me dio tanta rabia. pero bueno espero que esto te sea de referencia voy a buscar una cámara para ver si puedes ver mejor la falla... esero tu respuesta y de antemanos gracias por tu ayuda...


norma 2.10 
 2.10 Los usuarios deben usar un lenguaje cortés, respetuoso y gentil. Ningún usuario puede publicar material o contenido que sea conocidamente falso, difamatorio, insultante, acusatorio, vulgar, hostil, obsceno, profano, de orientación sexual, amenazante, racista o que fomente cualquier tipo de odio, ilegal en algún país o región, invasivo de la privacidad de alguna persona o que vulnere alguna ley o derechos de autor.


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 21, 2012)

bueno disculpe por la palabra aclaro que lo que escribi no es una mala palabra en venezuela solo es una expresion de sorpresa solamente o una sana intejencion... gracias...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 21, 2012)

si me entere luego,pero recuerda que en algunos lugares significa un insulto,por eso es mejor tratar de no usar regionalismos,
por este tema lo explicaron los compañeros https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...adquisiciones-electronicas-52630/index18.html


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 21, 2012)

Amigo moonwalker, segun tu comentario parece ser que el TV tiene la tension de screen bajo, el ajuste lo realizas de el propio control a potenciometro desde el flyback. Respecto a la tension de sintonia deberia ser 33V. salvo 
que ese modelo de sintonizador este normalizado a 30V.


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 22, 2012)

hola gudino gracias por responder, fijate, encontré el problema principal, ya sintoniza canales y de una manera muy nitida.... los caracteres regresaron esta todo ok... el problema era un diodo zener conecatdo en el pin del micro OSD-FB que tenía fuga... al cambiarlo enseguida regresaron los caracteres y salieron los canales... pero tengo ahora el último problema: la imagen se ve verdosa, aunque nitida pero verdosa. es el unico colo predominante...ya revise todos los componentes relacionado con RGB desde el jungla al Socket, cambié los transistores de colores, resistencias relacionadas y condensadores y nada... ademas probe el jungla en un taller especializado y dio los colores perfectos... que opinas tu??? por donde me meto ahora??? gracias gudino espero tu respuesta


----------

